# What comes next?



## IntrovertMatt (Mar 5, 2018)

When you're all done travelling around countries for 20-30+ years what's the plan afterwards? Just a thought I'd randomly had in my head, I plan to travel for a very long time but when I'm 50-60+ I'll probably have nothing and I'll be lonely. Even if the past 50 years were amazing what would be next?
I don't want to work to live but that's what may happen, but as of now I'm living life each day as it comes, poor AF and I love it.


Is this too deep?


----------



## Hobo Mud (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd suspect that it would take a life time of exploration and travling to run out of places to visit infact I would find it nearly impossible given our short life span's. There is a lot of territory to cover. 

I assume it would be a different matter if you have visited every destination on your bucket list. Just because you may not have alot of material things does not mean that you do not have anything.

Most travelers in my opinion have something that can not be bought, it can only be earned with time and experience. Experience, inner strength and hope are far more valuable than any material items in my opinion.

As you suggested I take it day by day because today is all any of us have. I don't worry about the past nor the future. Wish you nothing but the best my friend. Safe travels.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 5, 2018)

absolutely the #1 thing i hear from most travelers when it comes to a 'retirement plan' is that they want to get some land somewhere and just do their own thing. not sure why this thought process is so predominant in this culture, but there it is. personally, i haven't quite gotten that bug yet (i'm almost 39), but who knows...

i've thought about it, and i think my perfect retirement plan would be to open a hostel of some kind. something to act as a 'stp headquarters' if you will. that way travelers could come to me when im too tired to go out and see them in the world. i could organize parties, have a nice bar, and we could put up a few tourists here and there to pay the bills; members of StP could do a few chores for a place to stay, etc... the main problem is that i just haven't found a place i like enough to settle down at.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 5, 2018)

When I was around 19 I was walking down a trail and heard someone singing to themselves, melancholy content though great singing. I approached and met this man in his upper 50s with whom I chopped it up all about traveling (had just gotten back from a festival tour) and not being committed to a property

He was telling me about how he had been able to go all over North and Central America as well as Europe the past 30, 40 years, but that in present times he was unable to continue traveling (unspecified reasons, exhaustion/old age I suppose) and that his biggest regret was ¨forging shallow relationships with many many people but none too deep¨ so that ´´at the end of it ....<he> didn´t wind up with anyone to turn to¨

That´s all I have from that anecdote at the moment, take from it what you will


----------



## IntrovertMatt (Mar 5, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> absolutely the #1 thing i hear from most travelers when it comes to a 'retirement plan' is that they want to get some land somewhere and just do their own thing. not sure why this thought process is so predominant in this culture, but there it is. personally, i haven't quite gotten that bug yet (i'm almost 39), but who knows...
> 
> i've thought about it, and i think my perfect retirement plan would be to open a hostel of some kind. something to act as a 'stp headquarters' if you will. that way travelers could come to me when im too tired to go out and see them in the world. i could organize parties, have a nice bar, and we could put up a few tourists here and there to pay the bills; members of StP could do a few chores for a place to stay, etc... the main problem is that i just haven't found a place i like enough to settle down at.



Sounds like a great idea, however someone like me would never be able to afford to setup a hostel. I can barely afford to keep myself fed and watered. 


Guy With Face said:


> When I was around 19 I was walking down a trail and heard someone singing to themselves, melancholy content though great singing. I approached and met this man in his upper 50s with whom I chopped it up all about traveling (had just gotten back from a festival tour) and not being committed to a property
> 
> He was telling me about how he had been able to go all over North and Central America as well as Europe the past 30, 40 years, but that in present times he was unable to continue traveling (unspecified reasons, exhaustion/old age I suppose) and that his biggest regret was ¨forging shallow relationships with many many people but none too deep¨ so that ´´at the end of it ....<he> didn´t wind up with anyone to turn to¨
> 
> That´s all I have from that anecdote at the moment, take from it what you will


 Thanks for the reply. I can definitely understand that was his biggest regret, it'll probably be one of my regrets too since I don't really interact well with others, not through lack of trying, I'm just too awkward.


----------



## bushhippie (Mar 5, 2018)

over your travels, youll make connections, youll know of some place to call back to and make a new kind of life for yourself


----------



## Deleted member 19100 (Mar 5, 2018)

IntrovertMatt said:


> I don't really interact well with others, not through lack of trying, I'm just too awkward.



<---- I hear ya mate!  Eventually I reached a point where I stopped trying to be not awkward. I'm still awkward for sure, but I no longer spend enormous amounts of energy trying to change it. I've made one really good friend I've known for ... shit! 10 years now! And we're both just absolute fucking weirdos together, I'd take that over being able to say I have 800 friends on FB any day. 

Oh and get a dog. Treat them well and their unconditional love is all you'll ever need, everything else is a bonus.


----------



## IntrovertMatt (Mar 6, 2018)

Dontaskme said:


> <---- I hear ya mate!  Eventually I reached a point where I stopped trying to be not awkward. I'm still awkward for sure, but I no longer spend enormous amounts of energy trying to change it. I've made one really good friend I've known for ... shit! 10 years now! And we're both just absolute fucking weirdos together, I'd take that over being able to say I have 800 friends on FB any day.
> 
> Oh and get a dog. Treat them well and their unconditional love is all you'll ever need, everything else is a bonus.


I wouldn't mind having that one friend instead of 800+ friends, as long as we can be weird together that's all that counts, I had a friend for 12+ years but I ruined(personal reasons)that and we just gradually stopped talking which was unfortunate .


----------



## Deleted member 19100 (Mar 6, 2018)

Fuck, sorry to hear that mate. An ex once told me that when a person leaves your life, that's all your able to learn from them and time to move on. Perhaps the parting will pave the way for a new, even weirder friend  

.. did you adopt that dog yet??


----------



## Robie (Mar 6, 2018)

I left home at 16 and managed to join the Navy at 17 and stayed 20 years. Sadly I screwed up and got a job bought a house and all that crap, wasted about 16yrs. Got laid off in '14 and decided I was done playing to the corporate dream. 
But back to the topic; for me this is my retirement, I will always travel. I never imagined myself doing anything else, I even see my time in the navy traveling as being worth every day spent. In fact it showed me how small the world really is. I will die on the road and I have no intentions of leaving mother earth anytime soon, or at least not from my own devices. 
I fourtunatly have made a handful of very close friends and they have all been very generous and helpful. I hope to meet more as I travel, indeed I have already come across some wonderfully generous and memorable people on the road. 
I recognize my situation is different than alot on here, and I try to help when and where I can; but for a few well placed souls, and lucky choices, I would have long ago been in prison or dead.


----------

